# RIP Blackberry (Rabbitt in Paradise)



## Pipp (Jun 17, 2007)

Anybody who surfs the net in seach of all things rabbit will likely have run across rabbittinparadise.com, a site and book about "how Blackberry Rabbitt, a small, black rabbit moved with his family from California to Hawaii and became Rabbitt in Paradise."








I loved this picture -- I saw it I think on my first day of rabbit surfing -- and I followed his story. 

I just read that Blackberry passed away yesterday of a suspected abscess complication. 




Blackberry Rabbitt

Condolences to Jack and C. J. It's a sad day.I kinda felt I knew him.

sas


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 17, 2007)

RIP Blackberry. I have the magnet from the card swap on my fridge. You sure will be missed.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 17, 2007)

Aww, I remember reading about him too. How sad 

R.I.P. Blackberry


----------



## ellissian (Jun 18, 2007)

I've never read his story, I will go look it up.

RIP Blackberry.


----------

